# Alguien poseen un esquema de un receptor basico AM



## Mike_sh (Feb 28, 2006)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aqui y bueno, se como realizar un receptor superheterodino, pero con componentes directos (integrados), necesito realizar un receptor superheterodino (receptor basico AM) pero con componentes discretos (Resistores, inductancias,etc nada de integrados), si algunos de ustedes posee alguna información y tienen el esquema del circuito por favor se me pueden ayudar, muchas gracias bye. 

      Si no poseen el discreto y poseen uno con integrados tambien me pudiera ayudar, ya que con el datasheet del integrado puedo guiarme y ver mas o menos lo que posee el equipo.


----------



## tronic (Mar 4, 2006)

hola creo k esto te puede servir pork es algo sencillo y practico y si kieres otro puedes chekar mas abajo en las preguntas k yo tambien nececite uno aunk ese es un poko mas grande


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 6, 2006)

Hola 

estoy viendo el circuito y tengo una duda.

He desarmado radios AM (personal stereos) y tengo varios de esos condensadores.  Estos poseen varias partes donde se les ha soldado algo.  Tienen conexiónes en sus cuatro extremos y en dos de sus costados.  He observado que algunos en las terminales que se encuentran sus cuatro esquinas, tienen numeros del 1 al 4, y otros tienen C1, C2, C3 y C4.

Alguien sabe como puedo conectan estos condensadores?????


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 16, 2007)

estos tipos de condensador variable, tienen 3 patas de un lado , y 3 del otro, para conectarlo ahi, si no me equivoco , la pata movil , es la que esta en el medio, y conectada internamente con la del medio del otro lado, y las de las puntas, las 4 restantes , son la fijas . se usan la del medio y alguna de las restantes


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 17, 2007)

La parte móvil , es la que esta conectada al colector de Q1. Con respecto a C1, C2 , C3 , y C4 , estos son trimmers de ajuste de sintonía , y filtros de antena . los conectores de antena, que yo aca puse que no se usan , pero en realidad no se si se puede, y tambien usar los antenna trimmer para reemplazar a C3


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

Ok vallamos por partes:

Yo actualmente estoy trabajando con receptores de conversion directa para un tutorial del foro.!

Pero llevarlo a una version heterodina no es nada del otro mundo.

Para simplificarte la vida u hacer el proyecto mas compacto, aqui te envio algunas ideas:

1*** Un oscilador a Fet con un buffer a transistores NPN, de esta forma podras obtener un largo margen de frecuencias con mucha estabilidad.
2*** Usar un mexclador a diodo o usar el sistema del MC1496 de las celulas de gilber (usando trt NPN's)
3*** Usar un filtro a cristal de 455Khz que viene en los equipos para evitarte la incomodidad de arndar "macheando" los cristales que se venden en las tiendas. Si qieres tambien podrias utilizar el de FM de 10,7 Mhz o el 4,5 Mhz.
4*** Un front end empleando un doble circuito sintonizado con bobinas hechas sobre las ferrites que traen los equipos (alto Q). De esta forma reduces los componentes que tienes que comprar.
5*** La parte de audio queda a tu gusto. Algunos usan transistores y otros usan amplificador encapsulados.
6***Si qieres obviar la parte de los cristales y usar las tipicas "3 hermanas" (entiendase como las transformadores de FI que se encuentran en las radios viejas) te puedo dibujar un esquema.

Saludos

EDIT1: No me habia dado cuenta que eres un venezolano. Quizas asi se haria mas facil la cosas porque te podria dar referencias mas exactas.!


----------



## maton00 (Ene 4, 2009)

mike_sh  estos te agradaran funcionan de 1.2 a 9 volts yo ya he armado varios de estos y por experiencia recomiendo el TA 7642


----------



## maton00 (Ene 4, 2009)

a qui esta


----------



## maton00 (Ene 4, 2009)

ta7642 ,pero ay varios mejores es que casi todos son htm y no se pueden postear

www.rbo.be/dlt2007/ZN414-RX.JPG


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2009)

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> ta7642 ,pero ay varios mejores es que casi todos son htm y no se pueden postear
> 
> www.rbo.be/dlt2007/ZN414-RX.JPG




El amigo esta pidiendo un receptor con componentes discretos. Los diseños que presentas, poseen todo encapsulado


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> casi todos son *htm* y no se pueden postear



Perdon por mi ignorancia...


----------



## cebolla (Abr 22, 2010)

amigo me gustaria q*UE* me mandaras el diseño de tu receptor superheterodino con componentes integrados saludos


----------



## galejov (Abr 23, 2010)

hola que tal soy nuevo y estoy interesado en el tema de receptores, asi que si no tienes ningun inconveniente me gustaria saber como es el diseño y el esquema del circuito de un receptor am superheterodino sencillo y basico, si ya lo tienes y no tienes problemas me lo puedrias mostrar o mandar, te lo agradeceria mucho!!
saludos!


----------



## emamar (Dic 24, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y navegando por internet encontre esto
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, es un receptor am superregenerativo y tal vez cambiando la bobina L2 y el trimmer podemos recibir en la frecuencia que deseemos


----------

